# Venison Bacon



## klutzyspuds (Sep 15, 2015)

For the past several years,  whenever I want to fire up my smoker and try something new, this is the place I come, and this past weekend was no exception. Here in Wisconsin, this weekend also marked the start of another archery deer season.

I had about 7 1/2 lbs of venison trimmings remaining from last year, originally intended for bacon from a nearby professional.  Unfortunately,  I never made the trip over so there it sat, sealed and buried in the freezer.

A few weeks ago I got the brilliant idea to make my own bacon out of it. So, back to my favorite forum site, and all of the people who know more than me.

I ground the venison with my course plate, added an equal amount of ground pork. I mixed the two meats and ground a second time using the fine plate on my grinder.  Being a total of 15 pounds of meat, I measured proper amounts of the seasoning and cure from a pre packaged kit I purchased from Cabelas that was good for 25 pounds of meat.  I added the seasoning and mixed. Then I added the cure and mixed again.

Using a tip I learned on here, I sprayed aluminum foil pans with cooking spray, and added a layer of wax paper to the bottom.   I formed the meat into loaves and pressed them into the pans about two inches thick.

After resting the meat in the fridge over night, I fired the Smoke Hollow 44.  The first hour was at 130º without smoke, two more hours at 150-160ºwith apple and cherry smoke, and then 180º until IT of 155, very little smoke. Took a little longer to get to IT than expected, but slow and steady with patience to perfection.

Unfortunately,  I neglected to get early pics, but at least I remembered the afters.

Fresh out of the smoker. One I sprinkled CBP after putting it in the pan the night before.












20150913_195602.jpg



__ klutzyspuds
__ Sep 15, 2015






After slicing. Test fry and taste test said success. 













20150914_182649.jpg



__ klutzyspuds
__ Sep 15, 2015







Thanks again to all of my "friends" here on Forums for all the help.  It is truely worth trying new things,  and I will never pay to have this stuff made for me again, but rather make it myself.  I think next time I may try  Curleys mix next time, as many of you rave about it.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 16, 2015)

Sure looks good to me....   Nice job....   Thumbs Up


----------



## bmaddox (Sep 16, 2015)

Looks like a good way to make room in the freezer before deer season.


----------



## klutzyspuds (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks guys, if I made a mistake, it sure is a tasty one.


----------

